# Sinker and Jig Molds by Shawn Collins



## RedskinFan228

Been looking at the web site for custom molds made by Shawn Collins. Anyone here bought any of the molds he makes? He lives in Smithfield Va. The molds look sweet. Little pricey for a standard sinker mold but cannot find a frog tounge mold anywhere. Also looking at some of the hopkins/sting silver shaped casting jigs. Any comments would be welcomed. Also looking for guys that would like to exchange molds with me for a couple weeks. Let me know I have many different types of jig and sinker molds. PM me I live in Va Beach

Ken


----------



## JIGMAKER

Shawn's molds are are great quality, you will not find any one custom cutting a mold for cheap any where.


----------



## Jamcaster

I have purchased molds from Shawn Collins,the last one frog tounge 2,3,4,5 ozs.Not cheap but excellent craftmanship never is, productwell worth the investmemt.Lead is alot cheaper than paying for sinkers.


----------



## RedskinFan228

Thanks Guys looks like I am gonna break down and get a couple. 

Ken


----------



## sinker man

You can buy a heck of a lot of sinkers for the price of a new mold and the propane to melt the lead not to mention the incidentals such as lead , eyes, equipment etc. Throw in the possibility of getting severly burned and getting lead poisoning and you might decide that there are better ways to spend your time. I have heard from the families of 2 different people that lost family members to trying to make sinkers for a living. If you are going to do it wear a respirator and a leather apron and heat resistant gloves and never even heat lead without eye protection. Steam explosions are no joke. a couple of drops of water on the bottom of a piece of lead will empty a 10 lb pot in.02 seconds. been there, done that. If you are looking to save money go to your local flea market or shop the discount bins. you will be way in front of the guy trying to make stuff cheaper than it can be produced in 3rd world countries using mass production techniques and buying power. Frog tounges and some of the other molds that Shawn Collins makes I can understand if you are making a lot of them for a good market but not the common stuff. Definiately not just for your own use. Another tip. I purchased some molds from France on E-bay.....They were trash. For another 35 bucks I could have had Shawn make what I wanted. Live and learn.


----------



## fishbait

sinker man said:


> You can buy a heck of a lot of sinkers for the price of a new mold and the propane to melt the lead not to mention the incidentals such as lead , eyes, equipment etc. Throw in the possibility of getting severly burned and getting lead poisoning and you might decide that there are better ways to spend your time. I have heard from the families of 2 different people that lost family members to trying to make sinkers for a living. If you are going to do it wear a respirator and a leather apron and heat resistant gloves and never even heat lead without eye protection. Steam explosions are no joke. a couple of drops of water on the bottom of a piece of lead will empty a 10 lb pot in.02 seconds. been there, done that. If you are looking to save money go to your local flea market or shop the discount bins. you will be way in front of the guy trying to make stuff cheaper than it can be produced in 3rd world countries using mass production techniques and buying power. Frog tounges and some of the other molds that Shawn Collins makes I can understand if you are making a lot of them for a good market but not the common stuff. Definiately not just for your own use. Another tip. I purchased some molds from France on E-bay.....They were trash. For another 35 bucks I could have had Shawn make what I wanted. Live and learn.


Are you in the sinker making business? I'd kinda like to see what the frog tongue mold from Shaun Collins looks like.


----------



## ketch69

Great molds for the price. I own several. 


DEAN


----------



## jcreamer

fishbait said:


> Are you in the sinker making business? I'd kinda like to see what the frog tongue mold from Shaun Collins looks like.


Wife called and my new Collins mold is in. 2,4,6,8 oz.
I can not wait until I get home to check it out.


----------



## Baitshack

*Sinker Molds*

First if you are going to buy custom molds you can not beat the quality of Shaun's molds. Never heard anything but great comments about them.

Having said that I really agree with the fellow that ask you consider all the pitfalls involved.
This is a dangerous undertaking and by the time you get all you need to do this you clould have bought a helluva lot of sinkers taking no risk.

If you are doing it for the pure fun an accomplishment of it..have at it. If it is to save a few bucks I would leave it to the pros.

My two cents...Good luck.


----------



## jcreamer

Baitshack said:


> First if you are going to buy custom molds you can not beat the quality of Shaun's molds. Never heard anything but great comments about them.
> 
> Having said that I really agree with the fellow that ask you consider all the pitfalls involved.
> This is a dangerous undertaking and by the time you get all you need to do this you clould have bought a helluva lot of sinkers taking no risk.
> 
> If you are doing it for the pure fun an accomplishment of it..have at it. If it is to save a few bucks I would leave it to the pros.
> 
> My two cents...Good luck.


I have a workshop with cross ventilation and have a fan set up as an exhaust fan. 
I have an electric pot that I use and so far have not had any problems. I was lucky and was given several molds and lead. 
I will be making some tongue sinkers sunday during the game.


----------



## gdogfcband

*Pouring lead*

Well said with regards to the dangers involved with pouring lead. I do a good bit of pouring and to be honest...I do it because I enjoy fishing with my own hand made tackle. I do almost all of my fishing with my own sinkers, bucktails, jigs etc. 

I will say that pouring heavy sinkers for wire lining (20-32 oz.) does save alot of money. In fact...that is how I got into the whole lead pouring hobby in the first place. At $3-$4 a sinker, the cost of a wire-line trip can get out of hand fast if you do it right...Now for small sinkers and jigs...the guys are right...do it for the joy of making your own tackle...NOT to save money.

Also...best way to get into this is to hook up with folks that already do it before you buy...you'll get a better idea of what you will need and IF you want to jump in.

Do-IT Molds are a great place to start.


----------

